# Identifying a Piano Piece



## MaryKing

I would greatly appreciate any help in identifying the piano music in this YouTube video. It is so beautiful. Thank you.
Mary King


----------



## Sofronitsky

The piece is credited in the title. It is called 'Shadows: Piano tears' and is composed by Samuel Farouk, who appears to be an amateur composer of some sort.


----------



## MaryKing

*Song Title*



Sofronitsky said:


> The piece is credited in the title. It is called 'Shadows: Piano tears' and is composed by Samuel Farouk, who appears to be an amateur composer of some sort.


Hello,
Thank you so much for the speedy reply. I thought this arrangement might have been part of a classical piece. I was also hoping to find another source with better sound quality. Again, thank you for your time and effort; I'm glad I joined this site.

Mary King


----------



## Sofronitsky

I am almost 100% positive that this piece does not have any roots in the traditional classical repertoire. It is a lot closer to Yanni/New Age music than Western Classical Music.

As for a higher quality recording: The composer Samuel Farouk I believe has his own channel on youtube. I'm sure he would be delighted if you contacted him, expressed your interest, and complimented his music. It also wouldn't hurt to offer him a small amount of money for a CD or something like that.


Best of luck!


----------



## MaryKing

I will most definitely follow your suggestions. I would also like to mention the piece in my next novel, so wish me luck. Thank you!

Mary King


----------

